

The Big Ruby Vulnerabilities - jacktang
http://www.zedshaw.com/essays/the_big_ruby_vulnerabilities.html
Well, I enjoy zed shaw's essay as usual
======
smanek
For what it's worth, this is 9 months old and all the specific problems
mentioned were fixed a while ago. But the general techniques Zed presents are
still valid and interesting.

~~~
raganwald
_all the specific problems mentioned were fixed a while ago_

I presume you mean the specific Ruby problems. Anyone know if the cultural
problems he alleges, namely lack of disclosure, have been fixed? Or are Ruby
and especially Rails run like a benevolent oligarchy of insiders?

------
bluefish
I'd be interested to find out how other languages fair in similar metrics,
both in terms of their code base and in terms of how their communities handled
these vulnerabilities. Do Python, Perl, Lua, etc suffer similar shortcomings?

------
andreyf
_Yes, you too can look deep into Satan's anus..._

I, for one, am glad Zed's still got (at least parts of) his "fucking awesome"
persona...

~~~
inklesspen
It's a repost after he reorganized his site. I'm not too sure why that means
everything must instantly be reposted here.

~~~
amoeba
Yeah. The front page is in an odd state today.

